# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Codice 2 oppure codice 9 in Sezione Fabbricati Unico 2011

## martino954

Ho acquistato un appartamento nel marzo 2009: in unico 2010 l'ho dichiarato immobile a disposizione (codice =2); nel corso del 2010 non l'ho mai usato (il contatore enel prova che non ho consumato corrente elettrica) direttamente e ho cercato senza riuscirci di affittarlo: in Unico 2011 avrei intenzione di scrivere codice= 9, anche tenendo conto che sto ancora cercando di affittarlo ammobiliato e non lo posso più usare direttamente per motivi di famiglia.
Secondo voi è corretto in questo caso?
In generale poi, un appartamento che resta vuoto perchè no si riesce ad affittare, si dichiara con codice 9 solo se le utenze - luce-acqua-gas- sono disattive o anche in caso di condominio dove c'è la sola utenza enel, senza consumo?
Grazie
Martino

----------


## RENA84

Se oltre all'appartamento acquistato sei proprietario di altro immobile adibito ad abitazione principale per il quale metti il codice 1 sei obbligato a mettere il codice 2 per il secondo appartamento finché questo avrà rendita catastale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se può servire: http://www.microsoft.com/italy/pmi/f...0/default.mspx 
ciao

----------


## Junior

codice 2 , non ci sono tante vie di scampo: l'immobile non è abitato da nessuno quindi è a tutti gli effetti a disposizione...chiaro e limpido

----------


## martino954

Scusate un momento...
Vorrebbe dire che se io posseggo un appartamento senza utenze e non lo riesco ad affittare (non trovo nessun possibile inquilino), io oltre al mancato incasso dell'affitto devo pure pagare per  la rendita catastale maggiorata di 1/3 e figuro nell'elenco di quelli che hanno una seconda casa e sono sottoposto a tutti i possibili accertamenti (redditometro- inversione dell'onere della prove) e non mi si dica che sono onesto non ho nulla da temere perchè anche essendo onesto non sono sicuro di riuscire a dimostrare che la "pretesa" del fisco non è corretta oltre a tutto quello che mi costa cercare di difendermi (i "commercialisti" costano parecchio e in questi casi non basta un qualunque commercialista, ci vogliono gli esperti in contenzioso).
Devo mettere 2 come codice allora?
Grazie
martino

----------


## Junior

> Scusate un momento...
> Vorrebbe dire che se io posseggo un appartamento senza utenze e non lo riesco ad affittare (non trovo nessun possibile inquilino), io oltre al mancato incasso dell'affitto devo pure pagare per  la rendita catastale maggiorata di 1/3 e figuro nell'elenco di quelli che hanno una seconda casa e sono sottoposto a tutti i possibili accertamenti (redditometro- inversione dell'onere della prove) e non mi si dica che sono onesto non ho nulla da temere perchè anche essendo onesto non sono sicuro di riuscire a dimostrare che la "pretesa" del fisco non è corretta oltre a tutto quello che mi costa cercare di difendermi (i "commercialisti" costano parecchio e in questi casi non basta un qualunque commercialista, ci vogliono gli esperti in contenzioso).
> Devo mettere 2 come codice allora?
> Grazie
> martino

  il codice 9 , come da istruzioni ministeriali, è il codice che identifica "tutti i casi che non sono contemplati negli altri codici" ; se hai un immobile senza allacciamenti o cmq inabitabile puoi utilizzare il codice 9, in tutti gli altri casi se l'immobile è abitabile ma non ci abita nessuno è tenuto a disposizione. 
Diciamo che se indichi codice 9 non sei un "evasore" ma in ogni caso se la dichiarazione va in controllo possono contestare la tua compilazione riportando a tassazione la rendita non rivalutata correttamente con irrogazione di sanzioni e interessi.
ciao

----------


## gianfranco1

Contribuente che vive coi genitori nella casa di proprietà dei genitori che ha un appartamento a disposizione. Che codice utilizzo va indicato in dichiarazione per quest'ultimo appartamento? 2 o 9? Non ha immobili indicati con codice 1

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Contribuente che vive coi genitori nella casa di proprietà dei genitori che ha un appartamento a disposizione. Che codice utilizzo va indicato in dichiarazione per quest'ultimo appartamento? 2 o 9? Non ha immobili indicati con codice 1

  Se è a disposizione (non affittato nè concesso in comodato a qualche parente) il codice è 2.

----------


## RENA84

> Se è a disposizione (non affittato nè concesso in comodato a qualche parente) il codice è 2.

  Ho dei dubbi se non ha altri immobili in codice 1 deve mettere il codice 9.

----------


## gianfranco1

> Ho dei dubbi se non ha altri immobili in codice 1 deve mettere il codice 9.

  E' lo stesso dubbio che ho io. Come si risolve?

----------


## RENA84

Per me le istruzioni sono chiare leggitele

----------


## gianfranco1

> Per me le istruzioni sono chiare leggitele

  Tanto chiare da avere avuto due pareri discordanti  :Smile:

----------


## RENA84

Ho specificato PER ME sono chiare.

----------


## shailendra

> Ho specificato PER ME sono chiare.

  Io ho letto le istruzioni, e mi piacerebbe sapere da dove tu interpreti che non bisogna usare il codice 2. Forse dal punto che dice che deve essere un immobile "posseduto in aggiunta a quello adibito ad abitazione principale"? Se è questo il punto che ti da tanta sicurezza, mi dispiace contraddirti. Il termine "adibito" non significa "posseduto". Quindi, in questo specifico caso, il figlio POSSIEDE un altro immobile oltre a quello che lui ADIBISCE alla sua abitazione principale, che è l'appartamento dei genitori. Quindi, senza ombra di dubbio, il codice è il 2.

----------


## RENA84

Il concetto di abitazione principale presuppone il possesso.

----------


## shailendra

> Il concetto di abitazione principale presuppone il possesso.

  E chi l'ha detto? Quindi una persona che abita in affitto non ha un abitazione principale? L'abitazione principale è dove una persona risiede, abita e ha il centro principale dei suoi interessi. Non conta proprio che sia di proprietà o meno. Felice di essere smentito, se mi citi la legge da cui derivi questa tua affermazione

----------


## RENA84

Art.8 comma 2 D.Lgs. 504/1992

----------


## shailendra

> Art.8 comma 2 D.Lgs. 504/1992

  Peccato che questa normativa parli dell'Ici, il cui presupposto è ovviamente la proprietà dell'immobile. Qui stiamo parlando di tassazione ai fini Irpef, che è tutta un altra cosa. Guarda, sono più di vent'anni che faccio dichiarazioni dei redditi, casi simili mi si sono presentati centinaia di volte, e non ci sono mai stati dubbi su questo punto. Fidati...

----------


## marcopol

> Se è a disposizione (non affittato nè concesso in comodato a qualche parente) il codice è 2.

  Anche secondo me, nel caso in cui una persona vive con i genitori e allo stesso tempo è proprietario di una casa va utilizzato il codice 2, anche perchè analizzando bene il discorso, il reddito della casa in cui vive (anche se è dei Genitori) è comunque esente Irpef, e quindi gode anche lui di questa esenzione.

----------


## marcopol

> Io ho letto le istruzioni, e mi piacerebbe sapere da dove tu interpreti che non bisogna usare il codice 2. Forse dal punto che dice che deve essere un immobile "posseduto in aggiunta a quello adibito ad abitazione principale"? Se è questo il punto che ti da tanta sicurezza, mi dispiace contraddirti. Il termine "adibito" non significa "posseduto". Quindi, in questo specifico caso, il figlio POSSIEDE un altro immobile oltre a quello che lui ADIBISCE alla sua abitazione principale, che è l'appartamento dei genitori. Quindi, senza ombra di dubbio, il codice è il 2.

  Mi intrometto di nuovo in questa discussione in quanto volevo sottoporvi un quesito simile e cioè: 
Gli immobili accatastati con categoria C/2 e C/6, provvisti di tutte le utenze, e che non sono pertinenze (ne dell'abitazione principale, ne di seconde case) vanno indicate col codice 9 ?
Grazie

----------


## shailendra

> Mi intrometto di nuovo in questa discussione in quanto volevo sottoporvi un quesito simile e cioè: 
> Gli immobili accatastati con categoria C/2 e C/6, provvisti di tutte le utenze, e che non sono pertinenze (ne dell'abitazione principale, ne di seconde case) vanno indicate col codice 9 ?
> Grazie

  Si, vanno indicati con codice 9

----------


## RENA84

Riepilogando:
Se il soggetto A è proprietario di una abitazione, ma dimora in altra abitazione che sconta la deduzione IRPEF quale abitazione principale il codice è 2.
Se invece l'abitazione in cui dimora non sconta la deduzione (per esempio è in fitto) il codice è 9.

----------


## shailendra

> Riepilogando:
> Se il soggetto A è proprietario di una abitazione, ma dimora in altra abitazione che sconta la deduzione IRPEF quale abitazione principale il codice è 2.
> Se invece l'abitazione in cui dimora non sconta la deduzione (per esempio è in fitto) il codice è 9.

  No, non conta il fatto che dove abiti sconti la deduzione o meno. Il discorso è che la deduzione per la prima casa ti spetta solo se ci abiti. Se tu abiti in casa dei genitori, in affitto, ospitato da amici che non ti fanno pagare, la casa che tu non usi semplicemente è a tua disposizione, non ci sono altre regole al riguardo. Ed essendo a disposizione usi il codice 2 con l'aumento di un terzo.

----------


## RENA84

Allora la precisazione che c'è sulle istruzioni "..oltre a quello che lui ADIBISCE alla sua abitazione principale..." non serve a nulla, bastava solo dire che l'abitazione non abitata dal proprietario è sempre codice 2.

----------


## shailendra

> Allora la precisazione che c'è sulle istruzioni "..oltre a quello che lui ADIBISCE alla sua abitazione principale..." non serve a nulla, bastava solo dire che l'abitazione non abitata dal proprietario è sempre codice 2.

  Su questo ti do ragione, ma lo sai, le leggi in Italia sono fatte spesso solo per confondere...

----------

